# Cold weather exteriors



## BryanV (Apr 6, 2018)

I live in Minnesota and unfortunately, winter is coming early but I’ve got one small exterior job to do. My question is how far can I push this cold weather? We’re getting highs in the mid 40’s but lows are at or below freezing. The job I’m doing is using Sikkens/PPG Rubbol solid. One section of it is going on new, raw wood siding so that will obviously need to be done before winter but I’d like to do the entire job this fall. 

What is the lowest temperature I can really put this stuff and still have it set up and adhere properly?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

What does the data page say?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Apply when air and surface temperature is between 50° F (10° C) - 90° 
F (32° C). Do not apply in 
direct sunlight, if rain, snow, heavy dew or low te
mperatures below 50° F (10° 
C) are expected within 48 hours.


A whole minute to find this information. Looks like a no go for you until next year, but hell you can always call BS on the data page and go for it.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Bag the crap outta each side and stick a salamander or 2 in it. erect scaffolding that you can wrap, use clips and drop s from the gutters or facias or use some other means of controlling the temp. Get creative and you'll get it done.


MikeCalifornia said:


> Apply when air and surface temperature is between 50° F (10° C) - 90°
> F (32° C). Do not apply in
> direct sunlight, if rain, snow, heavy dew or low te
> mperatures below 50° F (10°
> ...


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

lilpaintchic said:


> Bag the crap outta each side and stick a salamander or 2 in it. erect scaffolding that you can wrap, use clips and drop s from the gutters or facias or use some other means of controlling the temp. Get creative and you'll get it done.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



Someone's who's asking how far they can push a product in sub temps, won't have that kind of $$ built into the project.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

BryanV said:


> I live in Minnesota and unfortunately, winter is coming early but I’ve got one small exterior job to do. My question is how far can I push this cold weather? We’re getting highs in the mid 40’s but lows are at or below freezing. The job I’m doing is using Sikkens/PPG Rubbol solid. One section of it is going on new, raw wood siding so that will obviously need to be done before winter but I’d like to do the entire job this fall.
> 
> What is the lowest temperature I can really put this stuff and still have it set up and adhere properly?


Bryan, 

I can feel your pain. In Upstate NY and same thing. I got a whole house I'm needing to do for the last month or so and can't string more then 2 days together to start the project because it keeps raining. It is new wood. I'm going to have to tarp the whole house and pray for 2 days of Indian summer. 

Question for the gallery: If I can get it on in the temperature range but the days after it turns cold will there be a curing issue? I am using an oil semi transparent stain (Superdeck).


----------



## BryanV (Apr 6, 2018)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Someone's who's asking how far they can push a product in sub temps, won't have that kind of $$ built into the project.


Yeah we’re not all huge, big money operations Mike. Excuse me for asking a goddamn question. I know what the data card said but I also know that people who use it in “the real world” have better advice on how the product works.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

We are having an Indians summer here in MT. 30f and 6in snow Saturday and now 50-60f with 50%RH this week. Sounds good to go however its dipping down to freezing every night.



BM wants to see RH <50% & substrate temperature at or above 40 degrees holding for 24 hours. Dew Point, increased dry/cure times, surfactant leaching and other issues become more prevalent as the temperature drops. All lead to callbacks. IMO If its not done now, best wait until spring.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

cardgunner said:


> Bryan,
> 
> I can feel your pain. In Upstate NY and same thing. I got a whole house I'm needing to do for the last month or so and can't string more then 2 days together to start the project because it keeps raining. It is new wood. I'm going to have to tarp the whole house and pray for 2 days of Indian summer.
> 
> Question for the gallery: *If I can get it on in the temperature range but the days after it turns cold will there be a curing issue? I am using an oil semi transparent stain (Superdeck).*



I have a guy using 30+ gallons 32806 on a fence tomorrow. Data sheet says 40f minimum air temp. Supposed to be mid 50's and %50 RH all week. My Rep says good to go. Looks like clear weather all week but I expect the stain to take a bit longer to cure out since its going to be down near freezing at night.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

cardgunner said:


> Bryan,
> 
> I can feel your pain. In Upstate NY and same thing. I got a whole house I'm needing to do for the last month or so and can't string more then 2 days together to start the project because it keeps raining. It is new wood. I'm going to have to tarp the whole house and pray for 2 days of Indian summer.
> 
> Question for the gallery: If I can get it on in the temperature range but the days after it turns cold will there be a curing issue? I am using an oil semi transparent stain (Superdeck).


We are having the same problem. We have lost about 2 weeks worth of days to rain in the past 5 weeks. I jave worked 3 weekends in an attempt to make up some of the time lost. I hate working weekends. I started an extrtior on Wednesday, and it has rained every day since. Luckily it is a fairly small job...only the front of the house and some of the trim on one of the sides of the house. But may have to call my next two jobs to tell them they are going to have to wait until the Spring. Going to be in the 40s on Thursday, and the nights are getting close to frost temps.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## SwampCat (Aug 31, 2018)

BryanV;1629195 One section of it is going on new said:


> I don't see any reason why you need to paint bare wood paneling before winter.The high is 45?Hit the bare wood with oil primer or wait til spring.That wood sat in a lumber yard for a year without being painted it can go a few more.The best way to not have paint peel off your wood work is to not paint it.
> Over here in new england I've been painting in the rain will probably be painting in the snow too but I'm kinda doing a crappy job.:smile:


----------



## SwampCat (Aug 31, 2018)

BryanV;1629195 One section of it is going on new said:


> I don't see any reason why you need to paint bare wood siding before winter.The high is 45?Hit the bare wood with oil primer or wait til spring.That wood sat in a lumber yard for a year without being painted it can go a few more.The best way to not have paint peel off your wood work is to not paint it.
> Over here in new england I've been painting in the rain will probably be painting in the snow too but I'm kinda doing a crappy job.:smile:


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

SwampCat said:


> I don't see any reason why you need to paint bare wood paneling before winter.The high is 45?Hit the bare wood with oil primer or wait til spring.That wood sat in a lumber yard for a year without being painted it can go a few more.The best way to not have paint peel off your wood work is to not paint it.
> Over here in new england I've been painting in the rain will probably be painting in the snow too but I'm kinda doing a crappy job.:smile:


Oil primer left undercoated will need to be cleaned and reprimed come spring.


----------



## SwampCat (Aug 31, 2018)

alright well don't oil prime it then.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

If anything, try the Arborcoat. Good down to 4.4 degs C. Wouldnt chance anything with 10° or higher dry specs.. Should be fine on bare wood. Just make sure you get it on quite a few hours before the night gets cold...


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Here is what happens with a heavy (6-8mils) coat of Oil primer when its too cold & wet. Ambient temps were mid 40s but freezing at night. Humidity 70%+. Solvent bleed causing the top coat to fisheye everywhere.


Final verdict: Don't paint when its cold


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Here is what happens with a heavy (6-8mils) coat of Oil primer when its too cold & wet. Ambient temps were mid 40s but freezing at night. Humidity 70%+. Solvent bleed causing the top coat to fisheye everywhere.
> 
> 
> Final verdict: Don't paint when its cold
> ...


Most paint companies make paints that CAN be used down to 35 deg f. Not one of them says you SHOULD be painting at 35 degrees.


----------

